# Mantis is watching me...



## ShibaTheFox (Sep 7, 2007)

The mantis i just recently received has been hanging upside down watching me.

This natural?

I find it kinda weird that if i turn my head left i see him watching me.


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2007)

Of course it is normal. Mantids have a very mobile head. I catch some of mine watching me as I move around them sometimes.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 7, 2007)

> The mantis i just recently received has been hanging upside down watching me.This natural?
> 
> I find it kinda weird that if i turn my head left i see him watching me.


See it all the time when i had the wild chinese...kinda funny cause they followed my whole body like they were scared of this teddy bear (me)


----------



## Asa (Sep 7, 2007)

How is a mantis watching you a problem??


----------



## ShibaTheFox (Sep 7, 2007)

Its not.

Its just odd i haven't seen it in any animals and this is general Discussion not problems discussion.

&gt;_&lt; he hasnt given me any problems except a hard time putting him back in the cage after taking him out. He puts one let outside the cage and of course i cant pull or anything and he keeps doing it.


----------



## AFK (Sep 7, 2007)

your mantis is watching your every move, plotting his next scheme to take over your house


----------



## ShibaTheFox (Sep 7, 2007)

XD Any one know of a mantis dying from stress? If i move too fast or make loud noises he freaks out and like jumps back.

And im sure if he could he would eat me XD.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2007)

Everything dies out from stress even plants.


----------



## Asa (Sep 7, 2007)

> Everything dies out from stress even plants.


I ain't dead yet :lol:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 8, 2007)

> > Everything dies out from stress even plants.
> 
> 
> I ain't dead yet :lol:


shoot ive been through a lot of stress and it aint killed me yet either but its driving me mad!!!

SQUIRRELS!!!!

:shock: ok im good now...


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2007)

Well it slowly kills you. Too much stress can shorten your lifespan. Don't you guys read the back of the Kellogs cereal box?


----------



## ShibaTheFox (Sep 8, 2007)

No.....


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2007)

Thats where I get my edumacation.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 8, 2007)

I think my mantises like to watch me more than I like to watch them.


----------



## Precious (Sep 8, 2007)

They are like motion detectors. Motion trips their predatory response. They are sizing you up. :wink:


----------



## captainmerkin (Sep 10, 2007)

you are going to be eaten in your sleep!


----------



## sk8erkho (Sep 12, 2007)

is kinda weird though!!! they Do watch us. And sometimes while they are staring at me and my little nephew enters the room ...Shwooooosh! it's head flashes and all eyes on him jumping around and bouncing off of my couch which I have told him Not to do millions of times...Stress???!!! where was I.. oh, yeah, mantis looks...


----------

